# [Sammelthread/Erfahrungen] Arctic Cooling Accelero XTREME GTX 280



## Cornholio (30. April 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Dieser Thread soll als Erfahrungsaustausch für diejenigen dienen, die den *Arctic Cooling Accelero XTREME GTX 280* auf ihrer G200(b)-Karte betreiben oder dies vorhaben zu tun. Mögliche Anhaltspunkte für einen Erfahrungsaustausch könnten sein:

- Auf welcher Grafikkarte von welchem Hersteller betreibt ihr den Kühler?
- Gibt es eventuelle Kompatibilitätsprobleme auf bestimmten Grafikkarten?
- Sonstige Probleme?
- Wie sind die Temperaturen (GPU/PCB/SpaWa) ?
- Lautstärke
- Bezugsquellen des Kühlers
- OC-Potenzial
- usw.

Hier sind ein paar nützliche Links und Videos bezüglich des Kühlers:

User-Review auf PCGHX

Review auf Eiskaltmacher.de

Review auf ht4u.net

Arctic Cooling

PCGH Preisvergleich

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB0I8hvNGWg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLI-j0vkjYI


----------



## Conan (19. Mai 2009)

*Arctic Cooling Accelero XTREME GTX 280 auf Palit/XpertVision GeForce GTX 260 Sonic 216 SP*

Nun habe ich mir auch diesen Kühler für meine GTX260 geholt.

Meine *Palit/XpertVision GeForce GTX 260 Sonic 216 SP* läuft ab Werk mit 625/1348/1100 MHz und wurde, unter Last, bis zu 71°C  warm. Es handelt sich um das neue Layout mit 55nm GPU.

*Standardkühler*:
Beim Umbau bin ich auf ein inkompatible Stelle gestoßen und musste den Kühlkörper zurecht sägen. Es handelt sich um die Stelle am NVIO Chip. Hier stört ein Oszillator (Im Bild rot markiert). Die RAM werden leider auch nicht komplett abgedeckt, doch dies ist aus Erfahrung nicht tragisch.
Einen Vorteil hat hier die Palit Karte: Für die Spannungswandler ist kein passender Kühlkörper dabei. Da Palit eine eigene Kühlung verwendet, haben die Spannungswandler schon einen Kühlkörper (Im Bild schwarz).
Die von AC aufgetragene Wärmeleitpaste deckte nicht die ganze Kühlfläche ab (Typisch AC). Das gefiel mir nicht und ich habe auf meine Weise die WP aufgetragen.
Der Kühler selbst lies sich ohne weitere Komplikationen montieren.
Mit Standardeinstellungen (40%) drehte der AC mit 1300RPM (Standardkühler mit 2000RPM bei 40%). Laut AC soll man den Kühler auf 80% betreiben, dann sind es 1800RPM. Auch mit 2000RPM ist der XTREME GTX 280 *viel leiser* als der Palit Standardkühler.

Die Temperatur sank unter *Last um ~21°C auf 50°C*. Da ist jetzt mehr OC Potenzial drin 

Edit1:
Hier noch paar Temperaturen:

Kühlersettings: 80% @ 1800RPM vorher 40% @ 2000RPM

Idle 300/600 /250 MHz *35°C vorher 41°C*
Last 700/1500/1100 MHz *51°C vorher 75°C*

Edit2:
Hier noch ein Temperaturupdate:

Kühlersettings: 80% @ 1800RPM vorher 40% @ 2000RPM (Orginalkühler)

Idle 300/600 /250 MHz *35°C vorher 41°C*
Last 700/1500/1100 MHz *51°C vorher 75°C*

Kühlersettings: 40% @ 1300RPM (Arctic Cooling) Sehr leise !

Last 700/1500/1100 MHz *55°C vorher 75°C*

Edit3:
Nach nun 3-4 Monaten täglicher Nutzung ist mir vor kurzem ein Lüfter gerißen. War wohl einfach Pech. An einem Blatt gab es einen Einriss bis in die Mitte der Achse. Das hat dann zu Ungleichmässigkeit geführt und ziemliche Laufgeräusche verursacht. Hab nur die Plastikhalterung mit den Lüftern austauschen lassen. Nun läufts wieder wie gewohnt.


----------



## Cornholio (19. Mai 2009)

@Conan: Ist das PCB in dem letzten Bild leicht verbogen oder bilde ich mir das nur ein?


----------



## Micha-Stylez (19. Mai 2009)

Hey sehr schöner Thread ! Wenn ich mal Zeit finden würde könnte ich auch was dazu sagen aber leider komme ich gar nicht dazu !

Die Karte sieht wirklich leicht gebogen aus !

Was mir noch auffällt , es sieht so aus als wären die Ram Kühler zu kurz bzw bedecken diese nicht alle Speicherchips ?

Der schwarze Kühlbrocken hinten ist doch sicherlich für die Spawa´s oder ?


Mfg Micha


----------



## Cornholio (19. Mai 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Der schwarze Kühlbrocken hinten ist doch sicherlich für die Spawa´s oder ?



Jop der schwarze Kühlkörper ist für die SpaWa's. Conan hat's aber auch geschrieben 



Conan schrieb:


> Für die Spannungswandler ist kein passender Kühlkörper dabei. Da Palit eine eigene Kühlung verwendet, haben die Spannungswandler schon einen Kühlkörper (Im Bild schwarz).


----------



## Conan (19. Mai 2009)

Cornholio schrieb:


> @Conan: Ist das PCB in dem letzten Bild leicht verbogen oder bilde ich mir das nur ein?



Richtig erkannt. Habe grad geguckt... erst gedacht, dass es auf den Millimeter passt. Der XTREME GTX 280 scheint hier etwas Spannung auf das PCB, wegen dem S-Video Ausgang, auszuüben 
Aber aus Erfahrung verbiegen sich die Grakka`s immer nach einer Zeit, wenn ein schwerer Kühler montiert ist. Bis jetzt hatte ich keinen Ausfall.

Zusätzlich kann ich zwei SATA Ports nicht mehr nutzen, weil sie auf meinem MoBo vom Kühler abgedeckt werden.

Hier noch paar Temperaturen:

Kühlersettings: 80% @ 1800RPM  vorher  40% @ 2000RPM

Idle  300/600  /250  MHz *35°C  vorher  41°C*
Last 700/1500/1100 MHz *51°C  vorher  75°C*


----------



## Speedi (22. Mai 2009)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage.

Und zwar möchte ich mir diesen Kühler auch für meine Zotac GTX280 holen, da mir der Stock-Kühler viel zu laut ist und für die Lautstärke auch noch schlecht kühlt.

Passen müsste der Kühler ja eigentlich optimal auf eine GTX280, oder?

Und was ich dich noch speziell fragen wollte, Conan:
Mit welcher Methode hast du die WLP aufgetragen und welche ELP hast du verwendet?


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Cornholio (22. Mai 2009)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage.
> 
> Und zwar möchte ich mir diesen Kühler auch für meine Zotac GTX280 holen, da mir der Stock-Kühler viel zu laut ist und für die Lautstärke auch noch schlecht kühlt.
> 
> Passen müsste der Kühler ja eigentlich optimal auf eine GTX280, oder?



Ja der Kühler passt optimal auf eine GTX280. Ich habe aber im Eingangspost dieses Threads ein paar nützliche Links und Videos reingestellt, wo du dich diesbezüglich noch einmal vergewissern kannst


----------



## Speedi (22. Mai 2009)

Cornholio schrieb:


> Ja der Kühler passt optimal auf eine GTX280. Ich habe aber im Eingangspost dieses Threads ein paar nützliche Links und Videos reingestellt, wo du dich diesbezüglich noch einmal vergewissern kannst



Ja, danke, das habe ich mir alles schon angesehen und das hat mir noch mehr Lust auf den Kühler gemacht.
Ich wollte nur nochmal sichergehen, dass eine GTX280 auch optimal unterstützt wird, solange sie im Referenz-Design gefertigt ist.
Eine GTX285 ist ja nicht optimal, da bei der ja alle RAM-Bausteine auf der Vorderseite liegen.


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Conan (23. Mai 2009)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> Und was ich dich noch speziell fragen wollte, Conan:
> Mit welcher Methode hast du die WLP aufgetragen und welche ELP hast du verwendet?
> 
> Gruß,
> Kepi007


 
Die WP ist von Zalmann (ZM-STG1). War bei meinem CPU Kühler (CNPS9700) dabei. Im Verschluss des Fläschchens ist ein Pinsel versteckt. Damit kann man die WP schön dünn auftragen.

Hier noch ein Temperaturupdate:

Kühlersettings: 80% @ 1800RPM vorher 40% @ 2000RPM (Orginalkühler)

Idle 300/600 /250 MHz *35°C vorher 41°C*
Last 700/1500/1100 MHz *51°C vorher 75°C*

Kühlersettings: 40% @ 1300RPM (Arctic Cooling) Sehr leise !

Last 700/1500/1100 MHz *55°C vorher 75°C*


----------



## Speedi (24. Mai 2009)

Conan schrieb:


> Die WP ist von Zalmann (ZM-STG1). War bei meinem CPU Kühler (CNPS9700) dabei. Im Verschluss des Fläschchens ist ein Pinsel versteckt. Damit kann man die WP schön dünn auftragen.
> 
> Hier noch ein Temperaturupdate:
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank! 
Ich werde mir den Kühler dann auch mal zulegen!


----------



## WaldemarE (24. Mai 2009)

weis hier jemand die max temps der spawas einer gtx 280???


----------



## Conan (24. Mai 2009)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> weis hier jemand die max temps der spawas einer gtx 280???


 
Aus Erfahrung sollten die SpWas nicht über 100°C kommen. Für den Dauerbetrieb sind 80-90°C noch besser.


----------



## WaldemarE (25. Mai 2009)

wie heiß werden die spawas mit dem stockkühler eigentlich


----------



## Cornholio (25. Mai 2009)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> wie heiß werden die spawas mit dem stockkühler eigentlich



Mit dem Standard-Kühler werden die SpaWas je nach Lüfterdrehzahl etwa 70-80°C warm.


----------



## mayo (3. Juni 2009)

bei meiner gtx 260 65nm (@216) wurden die spawas unter last schon mal 85-90° heiß.

was anderes zum Accelero GTX280...
Bei mir war die Kühlrippen in Höhe des S-Video Ausgangs zu hoch 
Musste diese erst "stutzen".. Total ärgerlich sowas.. Ich hoffe das ist hier zu sehen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornholio (3. Juni 2009)

mayo schrieb:


> was anderes zum Accelero GTX280...
> Bei mir war die Kühlrippen in Höhe des S-Video Ausgangs zu hoch
> Musste diese erst "stutzen".. Total ärgerlich sowas..



Das ist wirklich ärgerlich. Aber so schlimm ist das auch nicht, nimm dir einfach 'ne Zange oder etwas ähnliches und bieg die Kühlrippen ein bisschen zur Seite, dann müsste es passen


----------



## mayo (4. Juni 2009)

Ja, sowas ähnliches hab ioch auch gemacht. Ist aber dennoch ärgerlich, bei einer 50€ Investition!
Und keine Ahnung wie sich das dann mit der Garantie verhält..

Die Temps der GPU sind aber super. Bei Load  mit Furmark nicht über 50° bei 40% Lüfterdrehzahl.
Leider werden im gleichen Zuge die Spawas 110° heiß! Ich weis das 125° eigentlich keine Sorge besteht, es ist dennoch ein schlechter Wert. Das wird wohl an den schlechten und zu dicken Pads liegen, außerdem kriegt bei 40% die Platte auf den Spawas nicht soviel Luft ab 

Konnte schon Jemand dieses Problem lösen?
mayo


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Juni 2009)

Ja, an dem TV-out hab ich die Rippen auch was gekürzt 
Ist aber halb so wild 

Bei mir gab es übrigens einen Temperatur vorteil von 20°C 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (4. Juni 2009)

Bei mir halt über 25°.
Das aber nur auf der GPU. Die  Spawas werden jetzt leider 30-35° heißer ;(


----------



## Conan (4. Juni 2009)

mayo schrieb:


> Die Temps der GPU sind aber super. Bei Load  mit Furmark nicht über 50° bei 40% Lüfterdrehzahl.
> Leider werden im gleichen Zuge die Spawas 110° heiß! Ich weis das 125° eigentlich keine Sorge besteht, es ist dennoch ein schlechter Wert. Das wird wohl an den schlechten und zu dicken Pads liegen, außerdem kriegt bei 40% die Platte auf den Spawas nicht soviel Luft ab
> 
> Konnte schon Jemand dieses Problem lösen?
> mayo



Das kann man nur mit Drehzahlerhöchung lösen. Bei den 55nm Modellen sagt AC, dass man auch ohne Kühlkörper auf den Spawas arbeiten kann, aber man soll den Lüfter auf min. 80% einstellen.
Ich empfehle die Spawas unter 100°C zu halten, wenn die Karte länger leben soll.


----------



## mayo (4. Juni 2009)

thx!
Toll wieder ein Toll extra laufen lassen. Hm, oder Flash ich die jetzt doch... *grübel*


----------



## mayo (6. Juni 2009)

Hab mal etwas mit dem RivaTuner gespielt.

Wenn ich die Lüfter auf 82% stelle werden die Spawas unter Furmark immer noch bis 111° heiß.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei finde ich die Lüfter als zu LAUT! Da muss ein Lösung her ...


----------



## Cornholio (28. Juni 2009)

Hey Leute, 

ich habe mir den AC Accelero GTX 280 gestern auf meine GTX280 montiert und ich muss schon sagen, das Teil ist nicht schlecht 

Mit dem Standardkühler hatte ich folgende Temperaturen: Idle 59°C, Load 87°C
Mit dem AC-Kühler habe ich schon viel bessere Temperaturen: Idle 39°C, Load 55°C 

Auch wenn der Kühler aus dem Hause Arctic Cooling die Grafikkarte um einiges kühler hält als der Standardkühler, sind mir trotzdem Mängel aufgefallen.

Erst einmal kollidieren 3 Lamellen mit dem S-Video-Ausgang. Zwar ließ sich das Problem relativ einfach lösen, indem ich die betreffenden Lamellen mit 'ner Zange beiseite gebogen habe, aber bei einem 50€-Kühler darf so etwas einfach nicht sein.

Außerdem ist dieses Kühlblech für die RAM-Chips auf der Rückseite der Grafikkarte ziemlich gefährlich. Wenn es auf der Rückseite angebracht ist, ist es nur wenige Millimeter von den Bauteilen auf dem PCB entfernt, was möglicherweise das Risiko mit sich bringt, gewisse Bauteile kurz zu schließen und die Grafikkarte zu zerstören. Um dieses Risiko zu umgehen habe ich diese Kühlkörper statt des Bleches auf die Speicherchips auf der Rückseite meiner GTX280 montiert.

Des Weiteren ist die Kühlleistung des Kühlblechs für die Spannungswandler eher schlecht als recht. Das zeigte sich bei mir darin, dass die Temperaturen der Spannungswandler unter Volllast gerne mal auf 135-140°C hochkletterten, was nicht gerade gesund für die Grafikkarte ist. Um das in den Griff zu bekommen, habe ich die GPU-Spannung per Bios-Flash statt der üblichen 1.18V auf 1.06V reduziert. Außerdem habe ich die Drehzahl, mit der der Lüfter anspringt, per Bios-Flash von 40% auf 60% erhöht. Das ist immer noch erträglich leise und die Temperaturen der Spannungswandler freut's. Nun sind es höchstens 90-95°C.

mfG Cornholio


----------



## Cornholio (2. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo habe eine Geforce 280GTX und habe den Kühler ganz normal gekühlt biss ich die erschreckenden ergebnisse der Temps bei den Spawas gesehen habe bis 130°C. Habe dann vom Original Kühler denn Kühler für die Spawas abgesägt geschliffen und mit der Wärmeleitpaste vom Originalkühler versehen und zack gleich mal 30-50°C Unterschied.
Habe auch die Original Backplatte draufgeschraubt biss auf zwei schrauben die aber beim halt egal sind ihr seht es auf den Screens dann wo die schrauben fehlen hinten richtung DVI Anschluss.
Jetzt läuft die Karte optimal laufruhig höheres Overcklocing Potenzial und besser Temps auch bei dem PCB wo ich vom Originalkühler verbaut habe.
Hoffe konnte weiter Helfen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Conan (25. September 2009)

Nach nun 3-4 Monaten täglicher Nutzung ist mir vor kurzem ein Lüfter gerißen. War wohl einfach Pech. An einem Blatt gab es einen Einriss bis in die Mitte der Achse. Das hat dann zu Ungleichmässigkeit geführt und ziemliche Laufgeräusche verursacht. Hab nur die Plastikhalterung mit den Lüftern austauschen lassen. Nun läufts wieder wie gewohnt.


----------



## WallaceXIV (10. Februar 2010)

@snapstar123: Wie sind deine Settings bei deiner GTX280? Was hast du an Temps bei Chip, Speicher und SpaWas im Idle bzw unter Volllast?


----------



## snapstar123 (11. Februar 2010)

WallaceXIV schrieb:


> @snapstar123: Wie sind deine Settings bei deiner GTX280? Was hast du an Temps bei Chip, Speicher und SpaWas im Idle bzw unter Volllast?



Die Temps sind eigentlich ganz gut also ich kann denn Kühler nur empfehlen auser halt das Zubehör ist schrott.
Wenn du dir denn Kühler zulegen möchtest dann würde ich noch Speicherkühler extra kaufen für die Spawas da die WLpads extreme dick sind und nur mehr Wärme stauen als sie abzugeben.
Jetzt kann ich dir leider keine konkretten Temps nennen da ich meine 280GTX wieder auseinander gelegt habe um eben die Spawas noch besser in denn Griff zu bekommen.
Auf jeden fall sind die Temps unter Last bei 100% RPM GPU so an die 50-60°C Speicher unter 40°C und Spawas bei 90°C bei Furmark im Extreme Burning Mode.
Ich habe für die Spawas denn Kühler vom Originalkühler zersägt und denn Kühler dann verwendet jetzt habe ich mir noch zusätzliche Kühler gekauft für Spawas und für die Rückseite wo die Backplatte sitzt.
Bloss werwende ich die Backplatte weiter hin und Dremel dort die Stücke raus das ich direkt die Kühler auf die Speicher aufbringen kann und trozdem die Backplatte noch verwenden zu können weil sie eben sehr schön schwarz ist.
Ich werde da mal ein paar Bilder reinstellen was ich so vor habe.
Wenn du denn Kühler dir zulegen willst gibt es ja schon die verbesserte Version, weis aber nicht ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt.
Leise ist er selbst bei 100% RPM meiner Meinung nach, mein höchst Takt kannst du ja in der Liste sehen aber dank der Volatarene Chips kann man ja noch ein bisschen mehr Spannung der Graka geben und somit noch einen höheren Takt zu erreichen.
Also ich kann denn Kühler nur empfehlen auser halt das zubehör da würde ich noch zusätzliche Kühler kaufen und im Idle bekommst du die Graka gar nicht mit so leise ist sie von meiner sicht aus , Mfg Snapstar

So wie bei @Cornholio kommen die Kühler auf die Speicher bloss kommt bei mir dann noch die Backplatte wieder drauf da muss ich halt genau mit dem Dremel arbeiten, Mfg Snapstar

So mache erst mal ein paar Pics so wie sie aussieht und was ich schon verändert habe.
Da ich schon denn Kühler vorher schon verbessert habe will ich noch bessere Temps vorallem bei denn Spawas und vom Desing her.


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Februar 2010)

So Backplatte habe ich erst mal so bearbeitet das die Speicherkühler genügend Platz haben.
Hoffe der Aufwand lohnt sich und ich habe am Schluss bessere Temps.
Die Spawakühler habe ich auch zurecht gesägt denn die Temps wahren defenitief zu hoch.
Jetzt kommt eigentlich nur noch der Kühler drauf, davor halt die Spawakühler und ganz zum Schluss erst die Speicherkühler bei der Backplatte.
Nicht das ich jetzt die Kühler montiere und am Ende passt die Backplatte nicht mehr da die Kühler etwas grösser als die Chips sind.
Habe aber die Rechtecke bei der Backplatte gross genug gemacht also die Kühler haben genug Platz ohne das sie die Backplatte berühren.
Neue Picks und die Temp unterschiede kommen auch noch ob es was gebracht hat.
Hatte zwar nie die Backplatte und denn Spawakühler von AC Accelero drauf weils schrott ist sondern vom Referenzkühler benutzt wie schon hier im Thread des öfteren erwähnt von mir aber ich habe Leute gesehen die noch bessere Temps hatte wesentlich bessere und ich kann die Originalbackplatte trozdem noch weiter benutzen da sie schön schwarz ist hoffe es lohnt sich auch , Mfg Snapstar

@WallaceXIV die Temps muss ich noch auf der externen suchen, wenn ich fertig bin kann ich mal ein vergleich machen ob die Temps noch besser geworden sind.
Speicher Temps kann ich dir auf jeden fall sagen das sie sehr niedrig sind gerade mal an die 45°C oder ein bisschen mehr, GPU wahr ein bisschen hoch aber jetzt habe ich eine andere WLP von Zalman ZM-STG1 ist echt eine hammer WLP und die Spawas wie schon erwähnt haben fast die 100°C Marke erreicht wenn nicht sogar drüber kam drauf an wie weit sie Übertaktet wahr, deswegen kommen auch bessere Kühler drauf, Mfg Snapstar.
Hier habe ich aber ein sehr schönes Pick gefunden mit krassen Temps von meiner 280GTX ist aber nur ein Auslesefehler sonst hätte mein Rechner eine Kernschmelze erlebt


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Februar 2010)

So fertig Morgen wird geschaut ob ales läuft wie es sein soll und ob es wirklich was gebracht hat.
Vom aussehen finde ich es so am besten gemacht, fehlt nur noch eine Plexiglassplatte mit LEDs damits perfekt aussieht und vieleicht noch andere Lüfter und auch mit LEDs , Mfg Snapstar

So erst mal wieder eingebaut aber leider hat es fast nichts gebracht.
Mit dem Takt komme ich nicht höher.
GPU 602Mhz > 741Mhz, Shader 1296Mhz > 1620Mhz und Speicher 1107Mhz > 1350Mhz.
Die Temps haben sich kaum verbessert eigentlich nur GPU und Speicher aber die Spawas bleiben wie vorher extreme heis wenn nicht sogar noch heiser als zuvor.
Sie gehen an die 100°C wenn nicht sogar ein bisschen drüber also kann ich es vergessen mit mehr Spannung auch mehr Takt aus der Graka zu holen sonst zerhauts mir noch die Voltarane-Chips.
Screens mit denn Temps von vor her und nach her kommen noch , Mfg Snapstar

So leider sind die Temps der Spawas höher als erwastet sogar höher als mit dem anderen altenativ Kühler für die Spawas, GPU und Speicher sind Kühler als zu vor.
Hier noch mal ein paar Screens wie die Temps @Stock sind und auch die RPM auf Auto sind einmal Idle und Idle mit Furmark.
So jetzt werde ich wieder denn Kühler aus einander legen und denn anderen Spawakühler verwenden und das auch mit besserer WLP dann müssten diese Temps wenigstens unter 70°C bleiben denn so gehen sie @Stock auf über 100°C bei Furmark , Mfg Snapstar

Noch mal eine Frage wo ich hilfe benötige wenn ich jetzt denn anderen Spawakühler verwende auf dem letzten Screen zu sehen wo vom Referenzkühler abgesägt wurde kann ich da auch WLP benutzen nicht das es einen kurzen gibt.
Der Vorteil ist halt das dieser Kühler mit der Backplatte auch mit 4 Schrauben befestigt wird was ja vom Vorteil ist wegen dem Anpressdruck.
Also kann ich WLP benutzen oder brauche ich WLPads denn berühren tut der Kühler ja nur die Spawas so wie beim gesamten Kühler der ja nur die GPU berührt davor wahren diese weisen WLPads drauf die beim Referenzdesing als WLP gedient hat (auch bei denn letzten beiden Screens zu sehen) wenn man ihn aus einender gebaut hat davon habe ich zwei schichten genommen und auf die Spawas gelegt und mit dem Kühler und der Backplatte verschraubt denn die Spawas gehen bei @Stock schon auf über 100°C.
Währe für eine Antwort dankbar , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Conan (19. Februar 2010)

WLP auf die Spawas kann man in geringen Mengen verwenden. Eine dickflüssige WLP verwenden oder nur so viel, dass es nach dem Anpressen nicht runter läuft sondern auf der Oberfläche bleibt.


----------



## snapstar123 (20. Februar 2010)

Conan schrieb:


> WLP auf die Spawas kann man in geringen Mengen verwenden. Eine dickflüssige WLP verwenden oder nur so viel, dass es nach dem Anpressen nicht runter läuft sondern auf der Oberfläche bleibt.



O.K. werde es probieren ich mach erst mal WLP drauf und schraube denn Kühler kurz fest und anschliesend nehme ich ihn wieder runter nicht das manche von denn sieben Spawas eine unterschiedliche höhe haben und manche dann gar kein Kontakt zum Kühler hätten.
Wenn sie alle Kontakt haben kann ich ihn ja verwenden mit WLP denn er berührt ja sonst nichts was zu einem kurzen führen kann.
Das gute an diesem Kühler ist halt das ich ihn mit 4 Schrauben fest ziehen kann und somit einen guten Anpressdruck erzeugen kann.
Das ganze fast umsonst eigentlich wahr der Hauptteil für die Spawas gedacht um eben bessere Temps zu erreichen der rest wahr nur zur Verschönerung gedacht wie mit der Backplatte aber GPU und Speicher danken es auch vorallem die Speicher dank der Kühler.
So jetzt werde ich wieder denn Kühler für die Spawas verwenden ist wesentlich besser und wenn es mit der WLP klappt dann werden die Temps noch besser sein.
So hatte ich mit dem Kühler die 70°C, mit denn Scyth VGA-Chips die jetzt drauf sind gleich bei denn ersten 10 sek in Furmark über 100°C das ist schon ein extremer unterschied deswegen wieder umbauen, wenigstens habe ich dann die beste Lösung gefunden um die hartnäckigen Spawas in denn Griff zu bekommen , Mfg Snapstar

So habe wieder denn anderen Spawakühler drauf montiert und das Ergebniss ist endlich erleichternt denn die Spawas sind jetzt wesentlich besser.
Mit denn Chip-Kühlern sind die Spawas ja gleich bei Furmark auf über 100°C gegangen jetzt bleiben sie so bei 80-85°C wenn der Rechner länger läuft im Idle bleiben sie eigentlich gleich.
Ich finde es ist einfach die beste Methode um die Spawas etwas ruhig zu stellen denn die sind eben hartnäckig was die Temps angeht , Mfg Snapstar


----------

